# A/C Switches to economy mode



## wreckedcorrado (Jan 23, 2004)

2001 Audi A6 2.8 Automatic
The AC switches to economy mode by itself. After less than a minute of working.
Any ideas? Thx


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A/C Switches to economy mode (wreckedcorrado)*

Is the AC actually working for the 1 minute before shutting off ?
Suggest a VAG Scan as problem like low refrigerant pressure with trip a DTC.
Hope it's not a Climatronic Head problem but if so, Modulemasters among others may be able to repair.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:24 AM 9/18/2009_


----------



## wreckedcorrado (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like we found the problem. This was happening before and after a freon evacuation and recharge. I thought it would be a low freon problem too. 
There were no DTC's.
Turns out the electric fan is not turning on and and that is causing a heating issue.
Running the fan directly from the battery solved the A/C problem.
Now to just fix the fan, but I am glad it wasn't something major.
Thx for post. Hope someone else learns from this.


----------

